# Suche DSL Anbieter der besonders Wert auf Service legt.



## HAL9OOO (23. Juli 2012)

Überall wo ich schon war, gibts nur Ärger. Alice bzw O2 kündigt sich selber ohne Angabe von Gründen .
(Wer mehr darüber wissen möchte, fragt einfach...) Die Mitarbeiter bei der Telekom (T-Punkt) wissen nicht was ein Ping ist  und haben keine Ahnung davon das Youtube (in Verbidnung mit einem Anschluss bei der Telekom) nicht die komplette Bandbreite hergibt. (was mich tierisch nervt)

Es gibt noch viel viel mehr worüber man an die Decke gehen könnte. Daher suche ich jetzt einen Anbieter (egal wie teuer) mit richtig gutem Service.....


----------



## Spieler22 (23. Juli 2012)

Das kannst du eigentlich so gut wie knicken. Habe auch mit meiner Family diverse ******** durch. Telekom, Alice, Freenet, 1 & 1

Die wenigsten Probleme hat seinerzeit eigentlich Freenet gemacht. Telekom und Alice waren der absolute Horror 
Aussage eines Telekom Vorstands zu dem sich mein Vater hochtelefoniert hat: 
" Also bei Ihren Umsätzen Herr XXX, reißen wir uns für Sie sicher kein Bein aus" das ist schon eine derbe Frechheit 

Servicewüste Deutschland, in diesem Fall leider wahr. Und jemanden der wirklich Ahnung hat kriegst du nirgendwo mal zugesicht oder ans Telefon. Die ganzen hübschen Damen in den Shops sagen ja bei Ihnen liegen bis zu 16k an und sind fein raus. Oder noch schlimmer ich habe DSL 12k im Moment und man sagt mir in allen Shops das bei mir nur DSL 2-6k anliegt je nach Anbieter


----------



## HAL9OOO (23. Juli 2012)

Bei Freenet was es auch nicht besser. Ein hübsches Mädel kam vorbei und wollte meine Unterschrift.
Da aber schon ein frischer Telekom-Vertrag aktiv war, wollte ich mir noch mal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Sie kannte sich zudem "Null" aus... Habe ihr aber gesagt Sie soll noch mal die Tage vorbeischauen und füllte die Unterlagen zumindest mit meinem Daten bis auf Kontonummer und Unterschrift vollständig aus.

(Eigentlich wollte ich sie nur wiedersehen ). Leider blieb sie für immer verschollen..... *heul*. Ihre Unzuverlässigkeit war ein Grund mehr, nicht zu Freenet zu wechseln.


----------



## Abufaso (23. Juli 2012)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, welcher Anbieter zur Abwechslung auch mal einen akzeptablen Service bietet.. bisher habe ich nur absolute haarsträubende (!!) Erfahrungen mit 1&1 gemacht


----------



## Yojester (24. Juli 2012)

Zu 1und1 kann ich auch eine lustige Geschichte erzählen:

Das ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her, allerdings stecke ich damals mitten im Prüfungsstress und da ich ein wenig in Panik war,
habe ich eine Nacht lang durchgebüffelt.

Zumindest bis 2 Uhr.
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt war das Internet für mich nicht mehr erreichbar, es ging gar nichts.
Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich dann doch einmal versucht, bei 1und1 anzurufen.

Zunächst irritierte mich die automatische Ansage, ich solle geduldig sein, da aufgrund einer "hohen" Anruferzahl
derzeit kein Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung stände.
Um fast 3 Uhr.

Ich war eine Stunde in ihrer Warteschleife bis, nein es ging niemand ran, ich eine weitere automatische Ansage bekam, die mir mitteilte,
dass ich nun aus der Leitung geworfen werde, um diese nicht länger zu blockieren.

Danach habe ich es erst einmal gelassen und gegen Mittag lief auch alles wieder.

Dies war zum Glück eher ein Einzelfall, in der Regel habe ich durchaus kompetente Fehlberatungen bekommen
und konnte mir stets sicher sein, dass ich nicht der Einzige war, der bei meinem Problem nicht weiter wusste.


----------



## JensderRoggi (24. Juli 2012)

deleted


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juli 2012)

Ich kann behaupten Kabel Deutschland hat sich in den Jahren ganz gut gebessert, hier oder da gibt es noch Mängel aber das betrifft eher der Buchhaltung als der Leistung, bei Kabel Deutschland habe ich stabile Pings (je nach Server in Deutschland 3 - 32ms) und die Down / UPstream Leistung liegt auch immer zumindestens 98% an.


----------



## blubberlutz (24. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mit Vodafone extremst zufrieden, was den Support anbelangt.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, solche Anbieter mit generell gutem Service gibt es NICHT.
Jeder macht andere Erfahrungen und hat andere Probleme.
Vor allem hängt viel von deinem Standort ab und an wen du gerätst. 

Es gibt natürlich ein paar Anbieter, die weniger schlecht sind als andere. 

Ich finde die Telekom immer noch relativ angenehm. 
Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass bei mir größtenteils alles läuft. 

Wirklich kompetente Mitarbeiter am Telefon oder im Laden hab ich aber fast noch nie gesehen, 
egal ob Telekom, Vodafone, Alice, etc. 

Wirklich abraten kann ich dir nur von 1&1. 


Es gibt noch einen weniger bekannten Anbieter namens Easybell, der nur über Telefonica Leitungen schaltet. 
Dort sollen zumindest halbwegs kompetente Leute arbeiten, die auch kundenorientiert vorgehen. 
Die haben auch einen Servicepreis bekommen: DISQ - DEUTSCHES INSTITUT FÜR SERVICE-QUALITÄT


Generell würde ich aber von solchen Firmen Abstand nehmen, die beim Vertragsabschluss versteckte Kosten einbauen. 
Siehe Antivirenpaket, das die ersten 3 Monate kostenlos ist.


----------



## JensderRoggi (24. Juli 2012)

deleted


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juli 2012)

Warum rätst du von der Telekom ab ?

Die Bandbreite ist aber auch so eine Sache: 
Wenn viele Leute gleichzeitig im Netz sind, kann es auch zu Engpässen kommen. 
Außerdem wird seit kurzem ab (ich meine) 10GB pro Tag gedrosselt.
Das bezieht sich allerdings auf OCH, Filesharing via Torrent und co. 
Aber was nützt dann die Megabandbreite, wenn man sie nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## robbe (24. Juli 2012)

Ich denke die besten, sind sehr kleine Regionale Anbieter. Zumindest hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das dort sehr großen Wert auf Service gelegt wird, wahrscheinlich um die paar wenigen Kunden zu binden. Auch sowas wie Drosselungen und Bandbreitenprobleme gibt es eher weniger, da ganz einfach das Netz durch die wenigen Kunden kaum belastet wird.

Ansonsten denk ich aber, das von den großen Anbietern die Telekom noch mit den besten Service bietet.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Juli 2012)

Die Drosslung müssen die doch aber kenntlich machen bzw ankündigen oder?


----------



## robbe (24. Juli 2012)

Sowas steht normal irgendwo im Kleingedruckten. Ob dann nochmal ne Mitteilung kommt, wenn die Drosselung in Kraft tritt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juli 2012)

Die Drosselung steht erst seit kurzem in den AGB. 
Ich habe gelesen, dass es eine einseitige Vertragsänderung ist, 
wodurch den Kunden dann ein Sonderkündigungsrecht zugesprochen wird.

--> 100 KBit/s statt 100 MBit/s: Kabel Deutschland drosselt Filesharing-Nutzung - Golem.de

Die Frage ist eigentlich, was sie unter Filesharing verstehen. 
Ob dort auch FTP Downloads von Linux-Servern mit dabei sind, wäre interessant.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juli 2012)

Falls du auf dem Thüringer Land lebst kann ich das hier empfehlen:
https://www.encoline.de/


----------



## Jimini (25. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn es kein DSL-Anbieter ist, kann ich, wie schon andere zuvor, Kabel Deutschland empfehlen. Der Service ist seit 2 Jahren sehr gut, die Zuverlässigkeit ebenfalls - ich hatte vielleicht Downtimes von insgesamt 8 Stunden in 2 Jahren - und das fällt mir auch nur deswegen auf, weil mir bei Verbindungsproblemen innerhalb weniger Minuten mein Monitoringsystem Fehlermeldungen um die Ohren haut.
Zur Drosselung bei Filesharing: das greift meines Wissens nur bei Neukunden. Ich persönlich lade relativ viel herunter (Backups vom Server, Linux-Images etc.) und wäre daher von dieser Klausel allerdings ohnehin nicht betroffen.

Was DSL anbelangt, so kann ich von Vodafone und 1&1 nur abraten. Die Telekom ist da meines Erachtens ein wesentlich kleineres Übel - wenn die Leitung mal steht, steht sie, und im Fehlerfall kümmert sich auch meist recht schnell jemand darum.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Aer0 (25. Juli 2012)

marcel davis 1 und 1 ^^


----------



## rhymz (28. Juli 2012)

ich war mit dem service von kabel bw mehr wie nur zufrieden


----------



## Aer0 (29. Juli 2012)

arcor ist jedenfalls NICHT zu empfehlen


----------



## danomat (29. Juli 2012)

Diese frage wandert seit jahre. Durchs netz. Jeder hat andere erfahrungen und meinungen. 

Ich für meinen teil werd nie mehr von der tkom weggehen. Selbst falls nachs die leitung mal ausfällt. 0300 hotline. Resync. 1 minite später funzt wieder alles.  Bei nen anderen anbieter dauerts bis zu 2 wochen. ( nie mehr mach ich das mit)

Die meisten probleme gibts ja eigentlich wenn man oft umzieht usw.

Ausnahme: anbieter mit mehr als vdsl 50. Was momentan bei uns nicht verfügbar ist


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juli 2012)

@Aer0: Arcor gibt es nicht mehr 
Vodafone hat Arcor aufgekauft.


----------



## Aer0 (29. Juli 2012)

dann hat vodafone unseren vertrag übernommen...vodafone NICHT zu empfehlen^^


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juli 2012)

Es wäre schön, wenn jemand, der eine Empfehlung oder eben keine Empfehlung abgibt, einen Grund dazu schreibt. 
Es hängt beim DSL eben vieles von örtlichen Faktoren ab, die das ganze beeinflussen. 
Das muss dann manchmal nichts mit dem Provider selbst zu tun haben.


----------



## Aer0 (29. Juli 2012)

Vodafone in NRW nicht zu empfehlen da wir eine 2k verbindung zum preis einer 6k haben,uns schon 3 mal beschwert haben und uns keiner hilft und ich wohne in der innenstadt


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juli 2012)

Das kann dann eben daran liegen, dass dort DSL nicht weiter ausgebaut wurde. 
Das ist aber gängige Praxis (siehe Telekom und co.). 

Kannst du denn über andere Anbieter mehr bekommen ?


----------



## xSunshin3x (29. Juli 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:


> Vodafone in NRW nicht zu empfehlen da wir eine 2k verbindung zum preis einer 6k haben,uns schon 3 mal beschwert haben und uns keiner hilft und ich wohne in der innenstadt


 
Liegt wahrscheinlich noch ein altes Kabel drin, dass nur max. 2k zulässt.
Ihr bucht 6k also seid ihr die Trottel und nicht Vodafone, Arcor oder sonstwer, gegen den du hier unbegründet wetterst.


----------



## Aer0 (29. Juli 2012)

ich bins nicht schuld,im routermenü unter verbindungs informationen steht 2048 kb download 448 kb upload,router + splitter sind für 16k ausgelegt und router hat neuste firmware(die seid 3 jahren nicht geupdated wurde das zum thema service)
laut tcom postleitzahlangabe steht mir sogar vdsl zur verfügung,die ärsche von vodafone sind nur zu dumm die verbindungsgeschwindigkeitbegrenzung höher zu setzten und meine mutter nutzt nicht viel internet und hat nach 3 beschwerden aufgegeben >.>
außerdem haben wir nie eine nachricht bekommen a la "ihr kabel unterstützt nur 2k"
service vodafone in nrw = gut begründet ungenügend


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juli 2012)

> Ihr bucht 6k also seid ihr die Trottel und nicht Vodafone, Arcor oder sonstwer, gegen den du hier unbegründet wetterst.



Das ist sicherlich falsch, da es dort keine 2000er Leitung gibt, die man buchen kann. 
Das ist dasselbe bei der Telekom. 
Es gibt, soweit mir bekannt, nur DSL 6000 ( mit bis zu 6k) und DSL 16000 ( mit bis zu 16k). 

Da hat man aber schlichtweg Pech gehabt.


Edit: Wenn dir Vodafone aber mehrfach sagt, dass nur soviel verfügbar ist, dann wird das so stimmen. 

Und welche PLZ-Angabe meinst du ? 
Bei der Telekom gibt es nur eine Abfrage mit Telefonnummer oder mit kompletter Anschrift. 

Und wenn bei der Telekom VDSL verfügbar ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass auch Vodafone VDSL schalten darf. 
Und ebenso wenig bedeutet das, dass du mehr als DSL 2000 via ADSL/ADSL2+ bekommen kannst.


----------



## Abufaso (29. Juli 2012)

Kurz mal ein wenig OT, einen neuen Thread mach ich dafür nur ungern auf: im Menü meiner Fritzbox wird als DSLAM Max. 6700 kBit/s angegeben (6k Leitung), bei Leitungskapazität steht aber 12820 kBit/s, heißt das bei einer schnelleren Leitung könnte ich max 12MBit/s Download erreichen? Ist der Wert verlässlich?


----------



## Aer0 (29. Juli 2012)

es wurde uns mit den 2k beschränkung NICHT mitgelteilt
nach jeder beschwerde war die einzige antwort wir haben recht und sie kümmern sich darum punkt
sie haben uns ja nur 2k geschaltet,ich denke wenn wir 6k bezahlen dürfen sie uns auch 6k schalten,der service von vodafone ist einfach miserabel ich bleib dabei,ich lass heir einfach meine geschichte und jeder darf selber urteilen wie kooperativ vodafone doch ist

und ich glaube auch nicht das hier in einem modernen neubau nur max 2k verbindungen gibt,wobei ich ab und an bei meinem nachbar im netz bin weil er 16k dsl hat^^ aber psssst


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Juli 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Liegt wahrscheinlich noch ein altes Kabel drin, dass nur max. 2k zulässt.


Es gibt kein kabel, was nur 2k durch lässt. Es gibt nur die tkom, die meint nicht mehr durchlassen zu können. Der rest schaltet ratenadaptiv (andere technik-anbieter, *bitte nicht mit tkom resale von 1&1, vodafone usw. verwechseln*)


Aer0 schrieb:


> ich bins nicht schuld,im routermenü unter verbindungs informationen steht 2048 kb download 448 kb upload,router + splitter sind für 16k ausgelegt und router hat neuste firmware(die seid 3 jahren nicht geupdated wurde das zum thema service)


Wozu eine gut funktionierende routerfirmware updaten? Haust du auch auf dein mainboard immer die neueste firmware (bios) drauf?


> laut tcom postleitzahlangabe steht mir sogar vdsl zur verfügung,die ärsche von vodafone sind nur zu dumm die verbindungsgeschwindigkeitbegrenzung höher zu setzten und meine mutter nutzt nicht viel internet und hat nach 3 beschwerden aufgegeben >.>


Ich tippe mal drauf, das eure leitung ein resale-anschluß der tkom ist oder ihr auf einer alten arcor-leitung hockt. Daher wird nicht mehr gehen.
Das mit den 50 mbit bei der tkom kannst du ja ruhig probieren. Ich schätze aber mal, das es die nur in verbindung mit einem ip-anschluß gibt (voip-telefonie, kommt dann von einem outdoor-dslam in deiner nähe) wärend euer jetziger anschluß noch via atm geschalten ist. (anschluß am hauptverteiler ergo längere leitung als bis zum nächsten outdoor-dslam)


> außerdem haben wir nie eine nachricht bekommen a la "ihr kabel unterstützt nur 2k"


Siehe oben...


Aer0 schrieb:


> und ich glaube auch nicht das hier in einem modernen neubau nur max 2k verbindungen gibt,


...der war gut. Ich hab da mal mit jemanden in berlin geredet (wohnort mitten in der stadt, neu gebautes haus) und der hatte 6 monate dsl 2k. Dabei stand der nächste outdoor-dslam kein 50m weit weg. Dabei hat eigentlich nur das kabel dahin gefehlt. (hat 6 monate gedauert die tkom davon zu überzeugen das zu legen)
Selbst der dortige kabel-anbieter war nicht interessiert, einen kabel-anschluß in das haus zu legen. Anscheinend hatte er da schon genug kunden...



Abufaso schrieb:


> Kurz mal ein wenig OT, einen neuen Thread mach ich dafür nur ungern auf: im Menü meiner Fritzbox wird als DSLAM Max. 6700 kBit/s angegeben (6k Leitung), bei Leitungskapazität steht aber 12820 kBit/s, heißt das bei einer schnelleren Leitung könnte ich max 12MBit/s Download erreichen? Ist der Wert verlässlich?


Jop. Versuchs doch mal bei easybell. Die schalten allerdings nur via telefonica, dafür aber ratenadaptiv und nach oben offen. (modem syncronisiert mit dem, was die leitung her gibt)


----------



## Wild Thing (29. Juli 2012)

Ich bin hier..... etquom - Das Netz! das war damals die einzige möglichkeit (und ich glaube heute auch noch) aber ich bin sehr zufrieden. Vor meinem Umzug war ich bei der Telekom, das war das aller letzte ich habe seiner Zeit bei der Telekom angerufen und nachgefragt wie es mit der Kündigungsfrist ausschaut, da wurde mir 2 mal jeweils von anderer Stelle gesagt das ich fristlos Kündigen kann da die Telekom keine Möglichkeit hat mir an meinem neuen Wohnort irgendeine Art von Internet zugang zur verfügung zu stellen. Leider habe ich mir auch nix schriftlich geben lassen... Aufjeden fall sagte die Telekom nachher ich hätte die Kündigungsfrist nicht eingehalten und kämme nicht aus meinem Vertrag raus....


----------



## Abufaso (29. Juli 2012)

Nur mal so, woher wisst ihr eigentlich wie weit der nächste outdoor.dslam weg ist?


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juli 2012)

@turrican: Ich kenne hier Teile in der Innenstadt, wo nur DSL 786 oder gar kein DSL geschaltet werden kann 
In unserer Schule war die Telekom sogar so schlau und wollte uns VDSL50 schalten. Termin gemacht und alle haben sich schon gefreut.
--> Leitung abgeschaltet und als der Techniker kam, ist ihm aufgefallen, dass gar keine Ports frei sind. 
==> Dann hatten wir kein Telefon und Internet mehr 

Letztendlich haben wir ein paar Monate gewartet und irgendwann gab's doch VDSL für die Schule. 


@Toppic: Ich finde es leider schade, dass viele Erfahrungen mit Anbietern verzerrt dargestellt werden. 
Natürlich kann man über den Service des jeweiligen Anbieter urteilen, nur sollte man selbst auch ein wenig 
Wissen mitbringen und dem Anbieter keine Dinge vorwerfen, für die er nichts kann.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (30. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Also meine erfahrungen mit Alice, 1&1, Arcor, sind mehr als schlecht.
Kundenverarsche, ausreden wie es läge immer am Kunden und dessen Technik.

Nun bin ich seit 6 Monaten bei Unitymedia (NRW), 
und hatte einmal ein kleines Problem mit dem DigitalTV, an anfag wo laufend die Sender zerstückelt waren.
Angerufen (Kostenlose Tel.Nr.)  und gleich am nächsten tag kam der Kundendiest Techniker vorbei, 
und Tauschte den Digital Receiver aus und dann liefs wie es sollte.

Ich nutze das 3 Play 50+ und den HD Recorder.
Anfragen, wünsche, umänderungen werden/wurden schnellst möglich vorgenommen.

Ich selber muss sagen ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Support und der leistung von Unitymedia (NRW).
Keinerlei ausfälle der Technik, wie bei Alice das schon alltäglich war.

Einen Ping von 5-13 habe ich bei BF3 falls es Interessiert...


----------



## Aer0 (30. Juli 2012)

ich bin mit dem alice/vodafone problem nicht alleine *_*
warum haste dich bei 1 und 1 nicht an marcel davis gewendet?xD

@*K3n$* 
ich finds auch schade wenn mir ein anscheinender vodafone mitabeiter aufquatschen will das ich den job von vodafone zu tun habe.


----------

